# male ate eggs!! fail!



## Aod626 (Mar 8, 2014)

time wasted ... ughh finally got them to breed which was mistake because no bubble nest was built had bubble wrap but thinking male would put eggs onto wrap so i saw they embrace soo much eggs came down at least 200 within 30 minutes so i leave for hour came back and checked to see if the eggs were in bubble wrap and i didn't see not one i looked at the males stomach and wow the eggs are fertilize too what should i do??


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

If he ate them, there is nothing you can do. He'll digest them and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like he had a good meal. My betta ate his eggs two different spawns.


----------

